# Amplificador de guitarra Peavey Transtube studio Pro 112



## fly (Jun 25, 2008)

HOla, tengo un amplificador de guitarra peavey transtube studio pro 112, con salida de transistores Mosfet.

El problema es que en el canal limpio ( el de distorsion tambien pero menos) parece que el sonido como se entrecortase, y le fallasen los agudos y se escuchase como mas bajo. Estoy comprovando aver si algun operacional está mal, o la etapa de salida, lo que pasa que no tengo muy claro lo que está mal.

He comprobado tambien con otra fuente de sonido, por si fuese por la guitarra, y le pasa lo mismo, es como si un cable estubiese como suelto, pero tampoco creo que sea eso, yo pienso que puede ser un condensador que este mal y no deja pasar los agudos o se cortocircuita.

Muchas gracias un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

Sip, yo creo lo mismo del condensador.
si tienes el equipo abierto, ten cuidado al revisar puedes recibri choques electricos.

pero fijate bien en la etapa de filtrado, donde se dividen las frecuencias, sobre todo en las frecuencias altas, se utilizan capacitores electroliticos no polarizados, pequeños y esos siempre explotan! ! ! ! lo digo por experiencia. cambialo y colocale uno si es posible de ayor voltaje de aislacion.

si no es eso, puede q algun cable mallado ya no este bien, deberas reemplazarlos. sino, es la fuente de alimentacion q no filtra bien, o algun mosfet parido al medio, (me paso muchas veces), sencillamente lo veras partido.


----------



## santiago (Jun 28, 2008)

una recomendacion, Siempre empeza a revisar desde la fuente, si posees un ociloscopio, conectalo a la salida de los capacitores de filtrado de fuente, y si la señal es "mala" tus capacitores de fuente estan muertos, siempre empeza desde la fuente, es una recomendacion, mas en los peavey, que personalmente tube estos problemas con algunos equipos

saludos


----------



## jpgs21 (Jun 30, 2008)

hola yo estoy reparando un amplificador de esos modelo mfg loc-04 y necesito el plano si alguien lo tiene le estare agradecida tengo un corto en la fuente eso creo pero no encuentro aun el elemento podria ser un condensador no estoy segura
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fly (Jul 1, 2008)

Crepo que el problema está solucionado, creo que era el potenciometro de los agudos, que estaba en como en una posición de estás que cuando lo mueves es como si rascase? y no debia de hacer muy buen contacto en la pista de carbón y se debía comportar como un condensador. No se si suele pasar este problema en amplificador, que se pierdan agudos en potenciometros malos o gastados. Un saludo.


----------



## FavioS35 (Nov 10, 2009)

jaja, eso mismo  iba a decirte despues de tanto leer..., en los amplificadores, siempre las partes "moviles" son las que sufren, por el desgaste..., he reparado twines con los mismos problemas que describes y , efectivamente, despues de "descartar" posibilidades, quedaron los potenciometros


----------

